# moving a toilet over.



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

*where's the vent?*

In theory, moving the drain over a few feet to the left is easy. Cut the copper, get a copper-to-pvc adapter (generically called a Fernco, but Fernco is just one specific manufacturer of such products), and replumb whatever you need with PVC, which is easy to work with. However, I don't see a vent anywhere. Also, is the copper drain pipe only 2", or is it actually 3" and is just deceptive looking?

Do you know if your main stack is right behind the wall, behind that cleanout? If it is, then that is your vent, which solves the venting issue.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

Start by stripping all of the copper plumbing out as it has been installed incorrectly. It looks to me that the brass fittings are incorrect as they have used what is called a TY instead of proper Wye fittings, this includes the 3" fitting off the main. TY fitting cannot be used on horizontal piping in drainage, only in venting.
I cannot tell what the smaller copper line off the side is for, but it is also off of a TY fitting, not to code.
I cannot see what the PVC line that goes to the left is tied into or what fitting is used off another pipe.
Better to just start over as there is really not much more work and it would be completed properly. 
Make sure that you have the toilet vented, perhaps through the pvc line. In my area the size of vent needed is 1-1/2" by itself or 2" if the toilet vent is acting as a drain for another fixture.
The fernco coupling that adpanko talks about is already installed in your floor, only yours is a smaller one than he is refering to, just to give you an idea.


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks for taking the time to help me out. i knew this was ugly when i ripped up the flooring. first, yes the drain pipe is 3", and there was no venting. no vent pipe by clean out. the smaller copper line is the drainage line for the sink. should change to pvc i think. the pvc line that you see going to the left was for a shower, i took it out.

so the ty looks like wye fitting of the main line. just replace everything after it? not sure how im going to vent this. could you draw me up a diagram of how the connection to the toilet would look like? thank you.
if i have missed anything, please let me know.


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

this is wye i was talking about, its not a ty, right. thanks.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

When looking at the last picture posted, where does the 3" line continue to (to the left)?


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

to the clean out.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

In the last pic posted which way do you want to move the flange?

Where is the stack from upstair? anywhere near? 

What is above this bathroom?

Just trying to figure a vent


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes they are all TY's and they are not to code.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually moving the toilet farther away will make it easier to plumb as it is quite difficult to do properly in tight quarters with no room for the proper fittings.
Is the basin staying in the same location?
Is there a shower going back in or are you staying with just a toilet and basin?


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to move it in the direction of the white pvc pipe. above this bathroom is the bedroom. the stack for upstairs is in the middle of the house,and about 20 feet away.


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

no more shower, staying with the toilet and the basin is staying in the same location.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

I have tried to attach a file on the rough in, I hope it works.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

There is not enough information available to help you with the vent at this time, but basically when the basin drain rises up through the floor, you will install a 2 x 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 TY (they are legal on vertical piping, not on horizontal). The side inlet of the ty will be the drain for the basin, the top inlet will be the vent. You have to find a vent in the area, even 20' away, that you can tie into.
I am not sure of the legislation in your area, but our code allows an air acceptance valve only when a proper vent is not reasonably achievable.


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

this looks great, my basin will act as my vent? i really appreciate you taking the time to do this for me.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, the drainage portion of the basin will act as a vent, not the basin itself, it is called a wet vent. The vent still has to be brought to open atmosphere through an existing vent, or if you are allowed, the vent I spoke of earlier. 
The way the basin was installed originally is completely wrong, the 90 above ground for the basin should have been a ty with the top of the ty going to a vent somewhere.
I may also be wrong on the 2" drain size for a wet vent, it is required where I am but was only changed a few codes ago, we were able to use 1-1/2" in the past, you will have to find that one out locally.


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

This pic should help.


----------



## plumberbear (Jan 9, 2011)

we are allowed to use air acceptance valve in new york. 2" for drain pipe is right. thank you so much


----------

